# Amature Balancing Epoxy Where To Buy



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Where Can I Get The Green Epoxy To Balance My Armatures


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Try contacting Todd Putnam


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Where Can I Get The Green Epoxy To Balance My Armatures


I found a place to buy it once, but the minumum was like $50 for the smallest quantity and it had a shelf life of 6 months.

Are you trying to balance arms that have never been balanced before or do you just want to fine tune the balance on already balanced arms?

I have done the fine tuning with some clear Hi-Temp epoxy. I bought 4 tubes of it because that was the minimum quantity. If you just want it for fine tuning, this will work and I can sell you one tube (actually it is a pair of tubes in the plunger dispenser format).

PM if interested, but be warned: its not cheap.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Fine Tune The Balance


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

You do know that doing so will make the motor illegal... right


----------



## harringBONE (Oct 15, 2001)

you really want to send the arms to someone that has the right equipment. they need to be balanced using a high speed balancer, which is very expensive. talk to todd putnam, im sure he can balance them fo you for a small fee.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

me21 said:


> You do know that doing so will make the motor illegal... right


Why will adding epoxy to an epoxy balanced arm make the motor illegal? Just because you do it yourself instead of sending it to a motor tuner? Do you think the motor tuners like Todd Putnam do not touch up the balance of the tuned stock motors they sell? Are those then illegal because it was done by someone other than the original factory?



harringBONE said:


> you really want to send the arms to someone that has the right equipment. they need to be balanced using a high speed balancer, which is very expensive. talk to todd putnam, im sure he can balance them fo you for a small fee.


It is an urban legend that one cannot improve the balance of an armature without expensive equipment. Many armatures are out of balance a little bit. That imbalance may be static imbalance (one side is heavier than the other) or dynamic imbalance (the center of mass axis of rotation of the armature is not aligned with the armature shaft), or a combination of the two.

It is true that one cannot correct dynamic imbalance without expensive equipment, but it is not true that one cannot correct static imbalance without expensive equipment. If you put the armature on a static balancer tool and one side is heavy, the overall smoothness of the motor will be improved if you eliminate the static imbalance. It may not be as smooth as an arm that was dynamically balanced (or actually it may, if the only remaining imbalance was the static imbalance) but it will be smoother. Of course this assumes you know enough not to destroy the dynamic balance by only adding weight to one end of the motor.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*ADRIAN YOU DON'T EVEN NO WHAT IM USING IT FOR SO HOW CAN YOU SAY IT'S ILLEGAL*


me21 said:


> You do know that doing so will make the motor illegal... right


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

Niftech also carries it.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Butters16 said:


> Niftech also carries it.


Can you point to the listing for the balancing epoxy? I saw the balancer, but did not see epoxy.


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

The Best bet would be give Ray a call at Niftech, when i bought the balancer they said they had the epoxy stuff also.


----------

